# Moving a ton of snow out of tight spaces...



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Howdy - What's everyone's thouhts on moving tons of snow out of relatively tight spaces? I'm thinking a small tracked vehicle with a good blower/bucket/shovel, but I don't really know what I'm talking about... I'm looking for something that'll handle everything up through 5'-6' concrete drifts and isn't more than 60" wide... Not sure what the budget looks like... Not more than $50K probably... What do you guys think?


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Skid steer loader with whatever attachment you need. (ie. blower, bucket, blade) Kind of vague on what you need it for, but a skid steer can do most anything.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

get a toolcat or a boxer


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

skid steer loader


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get a skidsteer they work realy good.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Where does the snow have to go? Can it be blown somewhere or does it have to be hauled out?
What are you going to use it for in the summer?
Do you want to sit down or stand up?
Do you want a cab or out in the cold?
50k will get you just about anything you want. Or 3 of some things with change left over.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

QuadPlower;605868 said:


> Where does the snow have to go? Can it be blown somewhere or does it have to be hauled out?
> What are you going to use it for in the summer?
> Do you want to sit down or stand up?
> Do you want a cab or out in the cold?
> 50k will get you just about anything you want. Or 3 of some things with change left over.


Hey - thanks for the ideas guys... The snow could be blown out in just about all instances, would prefer to sit, a cab would be nice, and it would be great to have attachment options for summer... What are you thoughts on the tracks vs. wheels debate?


----------



## The MAG Man (May 31, 2007)

Tracked vehicles are much more maintenance intensive but they can climb most ADA compliant stairways that are wide enough. So if that tight space involves going down into a basin it's nice to have an option of driving down there instead of walking down with a shovel. A tracked skid steer will leave more scrub marks on the concrete surface but that may not be an issue for the site you're working.

Check the turning radius of the skid steers you are looking at to make sure they can operate in the conditions you need, and check clearance at maximum lift/dump to make sure it can side load your dump (or a triaxle).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Need more info, are we talking walks or drives?


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

We've got the baby Bobcat skid steer, the 463, with the 4 foot snowblower, the SB 150, heater, enclosed cab 22.5 hp diesel engine. Ready to rock and roll for about $35,000. 9.5 feet long 54 inches wide about 3,000 lbs. On the high drifts the operator gets the blower up in the air, on the lift arms, and starts to peel the top off the snow drift a foot and a half at a pass. Bobcat.com


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

we have bobcat 463 with enclosed cab with heater we use to clean around the doors and stuff at our ofice seems to work pretty well we are making a 6' pusher for it now to see how well it handesl that. our machine is only 48" wide with the set of tires we have on it and if we change to the solid tires its 36" wide


----------

